# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Ποια καναρίνια μπορούν να βαφτούν;

## kaxiboy

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την ομάδα.
Όποιος ξέρει ας μου πει. Ποια καναρίνια βάφονται;

----------


## jk21

τα καναρινια κοκκινου παραγοντα (κοκκινα μονο ή με κοκκινο μερος στο φτερωμα τους )

διαγωνιστικα σιγουρα με κανθαξανθινη (χημικη χρωστικη ) και συμπληρωματικα ισως και με καποιες φυσικες αναλογα τα γουστα και τα μυστικα του εκτροφεα και μονο την περιοδο που βαφεται το κοκκινο μερος των φτερων 

και απο τους χομπιστες συνηθως με φυσικες χρωστικες ή και συνδιασμο με κανθαξανθινη στις προτεινομενες ή μικροτερες απο τις εταιριες δοσολογιες ( οι οργανωμενοι δινουν .... ας πουμε οσο λενε οι δοσολογιες ... ισως και παραπαααανω ) 


και τα 


καναρινια κιτρινου παραγοντα (κιτρινα ή με κιτρινο μερος στο φτερωμα τους  )

που συνηθως βαφονται με φυσικες χρωστικες πηγες λουτεινης ( ο κατακιτρινος κατηφες ,το καλαμποκαλευρο κλπ ειναι καποιες απο αυτες ) και το επιθυμητο κιτρινο ειναι το ανοιχτο λεμονι

----------


## kaxiboy

Σας ευχαριστώ κύριε Δημήτρη. Σκεφτόμουν να πάρω ένα λευκό καναρίνι που στα φτερά του έχει λίγο πορτοκαλί αν και από ότι φαίνεται το συγκεκριμένο δεν πρέπει να βάφεται.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Γιώργο όλα τα καναρίνια εάν τα πλακώσεις στις χρωστικές θα ¨βαφτούν¨ , πως όμως θα βαφτούν και πόσα απ΄αυτά θα ζήσουν . Το σωστό είναι εκείνο που σου απάντησε ο Δημήτρης . Τώρα για εκείνο που ρωτάς , το πουλάκι μπορεί να είναι λευκό κλπ , ή  μωσαϊκό άβαφτο - θηλυκό . Εάν δεν ξέρεις στα σίγουρα ;;;

----------


## jk21

τετοιο απλα οχι εντονα βαμμενο εννοεις

red mosaic canary 

βαφεται με κοκκινη χρωστικη χημικη ,αλλα μη διαγωνιστικα και με σκετες φυτικες πηγες

----------


## kaxiboy

Σας ευχαριστώ Γιάννη και Δημήτρη. Το καναρίνι που έλεγα ήταν σχεδόν ολόλευκο. Θα αρχίσω το ψάξιμο να βρω ένα καναρίνι όπως στην φωτογραφία  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

σαν και αυτο και οπου ειχε κιτρινο , ηταν προς το πορτοκαλι ;

----------


## kaxiboy

Ναι κύριε Δημήτρη αυτό εννοούσα αλλά είναι πολύ αχνό.

----------


## jk21

Νομιζω αυτο ειναι λευκο κυριαρχο 

Δεν γνωριζω αν στα στανταρ της ρατσας ειναι η αποφυγη χρωστικων για να ειναι το κιτρινο οσο λιγοτερο εντονο .Παντω η εμφανιση εστω αχνου ειναι κατι φυσιολογικο σε αυτη την κατηγορια 

Πιστευω καποια παιδια που γνωριζουν για καναρινια χρωματος , θα μας βοηθησουν στο ερωτημα

----------


## kaxiboy

σας ευχαριστώ όπως και να έχει κύριε Δημήτρη για το χρόνο σας  :Happy:

----------


## xXx

Το τελευταίο που βάλατε φωτογραφία είναι κίτρινο μωσαικού και όπως έχω ξαναναφέρει τα πουλιά αυτά δεν βάφονται σε αντίθεση με αυτά που είναι κόκκινου παράγοντα πχ κόκκινα λιποχρωμικά ή κόκκινα μωσαικού ή αχάτες κόκκινα μωσαικού κλπ

----------


## jk21

εχει δικιο ο Βασιλης .κακη επιλογη φωτο .Απειρος γαρ στα χρωματος ...

Αυτο που ειχα βαλει εχει ιχνη και ψηλα στη ραχη και στο κεφαλι 

το λευκο κυριαρχο εχει χαμηλα στη φτερουγα λιγο κιτρινο

----------

